# Battle Royale American Remake in the making.



## Beautiful Chaos (Mar 8, 2009)

Well?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh God.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Mar 8, 2009)

Beautiful Chaos said:


> Well?





Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Oh God.


'Nuff said.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 8, 2009)

I wanted a link!


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh shit. No Japanese movie, no matter how excellent, has successfuly been made into an American one. Ever.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 9, 2009)

dragonball, cowboy bebop, now this? :x

admittedly i never saw cowboy bebop, nor have i read or watched any incarnation of battle royale, but i do agree on the idea that americans get foreign stuff wrong most of the time.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 9, 2009)

Dannichu does not approve of American remakes of any kind )<


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Oh shit. No foreign movie, no matter how excellent, has successfuly been made into an American one. Ever.


fixed


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 9, 2009)

TV shows, either. The fact they make US versions of British TV shows in the first place baffles me more than I can say. Things like The Office and The IT Crowd (the remake of which I don't think ever took off) are funny as they are and USians don't even have to learn a new language to enjoy them. 
The UK, Aussieland and other English-speaking places don't remake Friends because the characters speak with funny accents and celebrate strange holidays like Thanksgiving, and the fact that most non-US media needs to be rehashed (and have all the sex and swearing taken out) with an all-star American cast before anyone looks at it twice makes me sad ):


----------



## Retsu (Mar 9, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> TV shows, either. The fact they make US versions of British TV shows in the first place baffles me more than I can say. Things like The Office and The IT Crowd (the remake of which I don't think ever took off) are funny as they are and USians don't even have to learn a new language to enjoy them.


I have seen the British version of The Office and I can confirm that it pales in comparison to the American.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 9, 2009)

Retsu said:


> I have seen the British version of The Office and I can confirm that it pales in comparison to the American.


No it doesn't.


----------



## Retsu (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes it does.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 9, 2009)

No it doesn't.


----------



## Retsu (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes it does.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes it does.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes it does. Wait, what!?


----------



## Dig Dug (Mar 9, 2009)

Why does America insist on killing great franchises? I'd rather Japan just made a remade, maybe a teeny bit less voilent.


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 9, 2009)

> The UK, Aussieland and other English-speaking places don't remake Friends because the characters speak with funny accents and celebrate strange holidays like Thanksgiving, and the fact that most non-US media needs to be rehashed (and have all the sex and swearing taken out) with an all-star American cast before anyone looks at it twice makes me sad ):


I would like to follow this up with _what the hell did they do to Life on Mars?_


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Mar 9, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> fixed


You make an excellent point.



opaltiger said:


> I would like to follow this up with _what the hell did they do to Life on Mars?_


LIFE ON MARS = TEH L33T EPIC SEXY WIN

Did the Yanks mangle that one too?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 10, 2009)

> I would like to follow this up with what the hell did they do to Life on Mars?


what

they fucked with LoM.



goddamnit where is osama bin laden. he's got himself a new recruit right here.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 11, 2009)

Dig Dug said:


> Why does America insist on killing great franchises? I'd rather Japan just made a remade, maybe a teeny bit less voilent.


It's sort of human nature to make something strange work for us the way we want.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 11, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> I would like to follow this up with _what the hell did they do to Life on Mars?_


They _didn't_. D:

(clearly I need to pay more attention)

UK serieses are 6-to-13 eps long for a _reason_. Because once you drag it out for too long, it _stops being good_.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Mar 12, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> UK serieses are 6-to-13 eps long for a _reason_. Because once you drag it out for too long, it _stops being good_.


That makes sense. If you look at The (U.S) Office, the new season sucks in comparison to the first few seasons. Come to think of it, the only shows that I watch that have retained being good are 30 Rock, Monk, Psych, and Seinfeld. (House is beginning to get old, Heroes just started being good again)


----------

